# New York State Tax Return



## yankinuk (Apr 5, 2017)

I am originally from New York but currently live in the UK, where my permanent address is held, as well as where all of my income is earned. I do maintain an address in New York (my parents'/childhood home) that I use for purposes such as my NY driver's license, and voter registration. Am I required to file any sort of return for NY State?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a couple of states that make it pretty difficult to extricate yourself from the state income tax system. But in general, simply maintaining an address doesn't mean you are resident in the state. 

From the NY State tax department website https://www.tax.ny.gov/ it seems to indicate that if you are not resident in the state, you only need to file if you have income from the state. I also found this in the "Answers" section: https://www.tax.ny.gov/pit/file/pit_definitions.htm


----------

